# Debt crisis impacts on uae work employment



## hmdzi (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all,

i wonder to know if European debt crisis and American/World possible economic recession impact UAE work employment/market.

Thanks to share your thoughts & daily reality...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Immensely, the UAE is largely a tax haven and place for some creative accounting for the west.

If their income is down then there is less to "invest" here.


----------



## hmdzi (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably i was not accurate in my first question or i don't understand your response Mr Rossi. 

In fact, i want to know if the economic crisis affect today, the job market in dubai/abu dhabi as it was in 2008.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The job market in the UAE is not the same are it was before the economic crisis of 2008, not by a long shot.


----------



## hmdzi (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The job market in the UAE is not the same are it was before the economic crisis of 2008, not by a long shot.


and do you think it could be worst in the next few months?

i plan to move to use next year (mid 2012) and i'm really afraid... 

in france, i've been working in Information security for a few years. Our specialized job market is very good but become to slow down as our main customers are major banking companies (Societe general, bnp...)


----------

